# HR20 Reboot by itself



## nd06irish (Dec 9, 2006)

I was watching the Cubs come back on the Rockies and the HR20-700 (running the national release) rebooted itself. I have had the HR20 for 16 months or so. It has locked up before (not for a couple of months), but this is the first time it has rebooted itself.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine also did that about 3 days ago. 
Most likely some memory leak problem in the firmware.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Very short, unnoticed power interruption? I have also seen weak sat signals give receivers fits. High internal temp can cause a shutdown/reboot.


----------



## nd06irish (Dec 9, 2006)

As far as power interruption, I have a UPS. It normally runs between 120-125 degrees. After the reboot, 127 degrees.


----------



## TrAvELAr (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea.. mine just rebooted in the middle of recording Dr. Who. Looks like I got an update. Rings glowing again. 

I really wish they could come up with a better time to reboot this thing, like the 20 some hours a day I don't watch it. 

Grrrr... damn you DTV.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine rebooted while I was watching the Celtics game, and now ESPN HD is gone. Boy is DIRECTV luck I have another HR20 in the basement.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I've had two unsolicited reboots on my HR20-700 today. The last one just happened. We are on the national release, 0x22d. No networking, no multiswitch, just a normal setup.


----------



## lragusa (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine rebooted as well during a recording at 5:10 PM EDT.


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

lragusa said:


> Mine rebooted as well during a recording at 5:10 PM EDT.


Ditto here. My HR20-700 just rebooted about 8-9 minutes ago while I was watching a recorded show. No power interruption, running national release 0x22d.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

HR20-100 rebooted today sometime - not sure when. This is only the second unsolicited reboot I've had in almost 7 months of operation. 

Interesting. 

(I'm running the national release, BTW)

Brad


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

For the first time, my HR20-700 and possibly my -100 (missed it) rebooted last night while I watching a recorded program.

Glad to hear I was not alone, I was beginning to wonder if my box was having hardware problems.

Weird, that has not happened to me yet on either box, I've had lock ups periodically, but never this.

I wonder since so many of us had this happen, if it was either software related, or D* doing something.


----------



## HDTV_Duffus (May 25, 2008)

We had 2 new HR21's installed on Wed, the one watched most frequently has frozen twice and rebooted once and required the "red button reboot" within 6 hours of install.

I am running ox230, internal temp = 107 now (unsure what it was at time of reboot).

Not a thrilling start!


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

One of my HR20s rebooted between 5:30pm and 9:00pm CDT last night. I didn't miss any recordings or see it when it happened, but know it happened because the bright blue ring of lights was back.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

both of my hr20-100's rebooted yesterday at different times

both are on UPSs and are on 0x22d

at the time, I thought it was an upgrade but obviously it wasn't

too bad this thing doesn't have a log file of some kind to see what might have caused the reboot

probably does...just not in the GUI


----------



## tabraha (Jan 23, 2007)

Just joining the club. Watching a movie having a lazy Saturday afternoon and voila... a completely unnecessary reboot. I have to say while we are a bit ticked, neither my wife nor myself are shocked. Guess we are calloused to the HR20 goofiness by now.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine just rebooted around 1:10pm today. It's not the end of the world, but I hate how it takes almost 10 minutes to completely reboot. I mean, what the heck does "Checking Satellite Settings" for 5 minutes mean? Then another 2-3 minutes to download the guide data. Can't they just download the first couple hours of guide data and do the rest in the background after the reboot?


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

nd06irish said:


> I was watching the Cubs come back on the Rockies and the HR20-700 (running the national release) rebooted itself. I have had the HR20 for 16 months or so. It has locked up before (not for a couple of months), but this is the first time it has rebooted itself.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Earlier this week, one of my two HR20-700's rebooted overnight by itself (blue ring 'o lights was on). Have no idea what caused one to restart and not the other.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

TrAvELAr said:


> Yea.. mine just rebooted in the middle of recording Dr. Who. Looks like I got an update. Rings glowing again.
> 
> I really wish they could come up with a better time to reboot this thing, like the 20 some hours a day I don't watch it.
> 
> Grrrr... damn you DTV.


The rings mean it rebooted. That happens after an update, too, because it always reboots after an update. Updates are scheduled for the wee hours for just this reason.

But the rings don't MEAN an update happened, just that it rebooted, which you already knew.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

This is a spurrious reboot, not related to a download/update. Seems like it started occuring more frequently within the last 3-4 months. Never heard any explanation of root cause. Sheer speculation: could be there is a watchdog timer that must be reset periodically by the CPU (via software control) or it will trigger a reset/reboot.


----------



## SirDave (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine rebooted in the last 24 hours too. No other problems though.

If 'customer-is-getting-used-it-working-OK' equal true
then random-reboot.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

...and, at sometime last night between 9pm and 9am, my other unit rebooted. That makes me 2 for 2.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I just had mine reboot itself too while watching a recorded show. 

It also happened sometime Friday night, noticed the blue lights on Saturday morning.


----------



## inothome (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine just did it tonite as well around 8:00 or so. While watcin a recorded show. Second time in a few days. Has never happened before these two time in over 10 months of service...that I know of anyway. HR20-100


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

Count me in too... Flawless operation on my HR20-700 for the last 8 months or so. Two reboots that I know of in about a 30 minute span while the wife was watching "Hook" on Cartoon Network HD. First I've ever seen of it. Hopefully just a fluke, but I'll definitely keep my eyes open!


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

Both of mine rebooted today about 4 hours apart.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

My HR20-700 rebooted on its own both today and Friday. Today I was watching a movie I recorded on the DVR. Something odd is going on.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Was watching a recording a short while ago and my -700 decided it was time to reboot. Been rock solid for almost two years. Interesting.


----------



## ddelmoli (Jun 2, 2008)

Just happened -- no response to List or Info keys, auto-shutdown. Told us it was increasing the font sizes. When it came back all recorded programs were gone. All scheduling gone.

Support was less than helpful. They couldn't confirm an upgrade attempt (system shows 0x22d from 5/13). They said upgrades weren't designed to wipe out programming (duh!).

Not happy.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just had an HR21-700 reboot out of the blue during the 1st inning of the Mets/Dodgers game.


----------



## ez2logon (Oct 24, 2006)

Turned my back on the tv to answer the phone. When I turned around, my hr21 was rebooting! I blamed my buddy on the phone. 

Checked my to-do list and all was okay.


----------



## BrandonH (Aug 16, 2006)

One of our two HR20's spontaneously rebooted around 8:00 pm tonight all by itself. It wasn't recording anything as far as I know.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

Mine has suddenly picked up a glitch and has rebooted friday, and tonight in the early evening. It might have done it saturday also but we weren't home to know.

both times we were recording something, and I think the recording was in 'overtime' on both recordings.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

One of my HR20-700's rebooted tonight about 8PM Eastern but not the other.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

My HR20-700 has rebooted twice this past week overnight


----------



## TPIRman (Nov 26, 2007)

My HR20-700 also rebooted itself at about 8:00 this evening -- 30 seconds into a scheduled recording of "Million Dollar Password." I was left with just those 30 seconds out of a one-hour show, so either it took more than an hour to reboot, or it didn't resume the recording once it was finished booting.

This is the second reboot I've had in the past week -- also had a reboot about 6:00 p.m. last Monday.

This HR20 has been rock solid for the year or so that I've had it. Odd.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Count me among the many posting here too. Right around 5pm, when my kids were watching PBS Sprout (295) the HR20-700 in my family room rebooted. I was also recording "NFL Replay" at the same time.

The HR20-700 in my office was also recording the same "NFL Replay" and it did NOT reboot. Both are running the most current national release.


----------



## dtomlinson (Aug 7, 2007)

Both my HR20-100s spontaneously rebooted yesterday and one again today. After the reboot one had audio but no video on playback of recorded programs while live TV was OK. Solved by RBR. This is the same machine that rebooted again today. The other showed no unusual behavior after the reboot. I've had no other reboots since the last software update.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll join the list of folks that had the reboot out of no where happen. 
This would relate with the same time frame that others have mentioned.


----------



## comp4pod (Apr 23, 2007)

I had 3 HR20-700 all reboot at the same time last night around 8pm. Must be something DTV did or a glitch in 0x022D. I never had problems with reboots before.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe its D11 wanting to talk to us. Hmmmm.......


----------



## bustatc (May 9, 2008)

In the last few days mine has rebooted twice, both times while watching a recorded program, this may have something to do with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2005)

Almost never post here... But my 20-700 rebooted also while watching a recorded program yesterday. Beyond being one of the slowest pieces of CE I own it has been performing OK.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have one HR20-700 and it did a reboot yesterday between 4pm and 7pm PST. National Release. 

This is the third reboot on this most recent release.

Never any issues like this before.


----------



## topflight70 (Mar 29, 2008)

YEsterday at about 6 p.m. Central, I was watching a DVD on the TV, and my HR21 Pro was turned off. It was downloading some DoD stuff, but was otherwise inactive.

While watching my DVD, I saw the blue ring light up and all of the lights start flickering in a startup sequence. I switched the TV over to the HR21P input and sure enough was in a reboot. It's running 0x230 National Release, and this is my replacement HR21P.

Only time this has happened, and nothing was lost. In fact it went right back to downloading what it was working on from DoD.

Ain't technology great


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Our HR20-100 spontaneously rebooted Sunday morning around 11:45 a.m. So much for the latest software upgrades resolving "stability" issues! Ours was never _unstable _until they started giving us these latest updates. This is really starting to piss us off! 

Glad I still have my HR10-250; however, it really sucks that the HD channels on there are so few.

Edit: Oh yeah, my hard-drive is the original and has not been hacked. Have had it about a year and the reboots and issues never occurred until the firmware update in February and now the lastest software update.

Cheryl


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Is there any way to see if and when you DVR has rebooted besides being there? Is there a log or notification anywhere?


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

My HR21 rebooted yesterday during the playback of a HD recording at about 5:00pm yesterday. DVR was recording an SD program at the time.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

My HR20-100 rebooted it self Sunday Night exactly at 9:07 EST. There was no update to firmware, temp was normal. All my saved programs and managed recordings where still there.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

my HR20-700 has been re-booting on its own everyday it seems like for well over a month. I talked to level 2 csr at D* yesterday and they decided to send me a new receiver. Seeing all these posts here I dont think its the hardware, I probly will have the same issue with new one.
At first they tried to tell me by resetting everything back to the factory defaults would correct the problem, I didnt buy that at all.


----------



## DBS_Cynic (Jun 2, 2008)

Something is going on: Sunday May 26 H20-600 did ugly restart and did not recover. Searching for satellite message on boot up and did not recover. Still **waiting** for DirecTV to replace this unit on Tuesday. But, last night around 8:30 CDT, my other H20-600 did an ugly restart in exactly the same way as the first receiver did...but has recovered. I was holding my breath, as it took a long time to recover!


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

my hr20-700 rebooted on sunday at 3o pm. have 0xo22d.


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

ddelmoli said:


> Just happened -- no response to List or Info keys, auto-shutdown. Told us it was increasing the font sizes. When it came back all recorded programs were gone. All scheduling gone.


I have had a similar issue this weekend. After a number of months of solid performance, both of my HR20s rebooted spontaneously this weekend. The HR20-100 rebooted a number of times.

On Thursday, before all the reboots, I was watching a couple of recorded programs. After watching a couple of them I hit play on one and got a black screen with the "Delete this show" (or whatever it says at the end of a recording). Almost as if there was nothing there. I checked and was getting that for every recording, even stuff I had previously watched before (so I knew they weren't blank). I decided to reset the machine, thinking it had somehow gotten screwed up. After the reset, my recordings were all wiped out and my Series Links were gone too.

Nothing "major" lost, but I could hardly believe what had happened.


----------



## Grumparoo (Dec 19, 2007)

HR21-700 rebooted spontaneously Sunday afternoon. I was watching the Military Channel live. I'm not sure if anything was recording at the time. After it came back up I checked for new firmware but was still on the version from 5/13. Internal temp was 125.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

HR20-700 was on last Thursday morning (May 29), so had rebooted overnight. Tuner 1 had been down for a day or so and menu system had very slow response, so I thought the DVR had detected the problem and initated a reboot. Rebooted again Sunday evening around 7:00 PM Central time while watching a recorded program. Before the second reboot all operations had been normal.


----------



## azvipers (Jan 19, 2008)

Put me on the list. Both HR20-700s rebooted last night at 7:00p.m. They did the same last Thursday


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

One of my hr20's rebooted 2x this weekend late afternoon.

The one which rebooted is on a UPS. The other is not and has not rebooted. Both running latest NR software.


----------



## hekhl00 (Feb 1, 2008)

Add me to the list. HR20-700, no UPS, no networking, no DOD. Rebooted while watching, not recording, the Colonial Sunday afternoon. WTH?


----------



## maandrew (Jan 19, 2006)

My HR21-700 rebooted while watching recorded content Friday night. I was trying to press "play" after FF'ding through some commercials and the unit suddenly rebooted. I have it plugged into a UPS.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I was seven minutes into watching a recorded movie late Sunday afternoon when the TV screen went blank, then about ten seconds later the HR20 rebooted.

Everything normal after reboot.


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

both my hr20 and hr21 rebooted about the sametime last night


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

FWIW...I noticed an updated OTA list for my market...after the auto reboot.

Only 2 of my 3 HR20s have done this, so far (not at the same time), and the 3rd still has the "old" OTA list.

So, might it have been an OTA mapping database update?

...just guessing, of course.


----------



## dhelmet78 (Mar 30, 2007)

Same here. HR20-700. Several reboots in the last few weeks. Some don't bother me much because I was about to leave the room. Others are very annoying. What the heck is up with this all of a sudden?? I haven't had problems for a year, now reboots? Seems like it's not too uncommon either, going by this thread. I'd hate to say it is the hardware because it started right after the last update.

Its not temperature because I have a chillpad on it. It's not power because it is on a UPS. I dont have/use OTA.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

My HR20-700 can't run longer than 3 days without rebooting on its own. I've had it for 2 months and this happens with 1FE, 22B, and 22D.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Add me to the list. I have 4 HR20s (2 -700s and 2 -100s).

Only one of my -100s has reboot all by itself TWICE in the last 4 days. It has been running 0x22d just fine. Once it rebooted during normal use and the 2nd time was during a recorded playback.

My other -100 and both -700s seem fine.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

My HR20 rebooted in the middle of recording Battlestar Galactica on Friday night, and rebooted itself again last night.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine did it again last night. Thats a reboot every week so far. This time it cost me a recorded show.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Put me in the spontaneous reboot this afternoon. Software version 22d. No problems before this update.


----------



## CarolusMagnus (Apr 23, 2007)

My HR20-100 just finished a reboot. It did it once yesterday also.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

welcome to the club. Random reboots...missed recordings....maybe the reboot will fix the 2nd problem.


----------



## fertree (Apr 21, 2002)

Not only did my HR20-100 reboot today, but when it came back, it had no channels available below 70, so no ota or sat locals. It took another reset to get them back.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 17, 2007)

Add mine to the list, my HR20-100 rebooted twice in the past week. No damage done so far.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

My HR20-100 rebooted at 8:10 this evening while I was recording one show and watching a previously recorded program. Everything seems normal after reboot. First time this has happened (that I know of).


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I have two HR20-100s and one HR21-xxx. I'm having frequent reboots on one of the HR20s. 

Both HR20s have esata drives; the rebooting HR20 has a slightly older seagate freeagent 500G, the one that's OK has a newer seagate 700G. The rebooting HR20 also has OTA enabled, the two HRs that are OK are sat only.

Any consistency to everyone's rebooting HRs regarding esata, OTA, etc?

And on a different note, is there any possibility that the latest release contains inactive code for "something better than DLB" that could be causing these reboots on certain receivers?


----------



## tonalanomaly (Dec 1, 2007)

I have an HR20-100 and HR20-700 in my family room. Both simultaneously rebooted at 7 pm on Sunday. They both have esata drives and OTA. The upstairs HR20-100 did not reboot at the time. It is on the internal drive with OTA.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

One reboot Sunday and one Monday on my HR20-700. Those are the ones I've noticed and I think I've had a couple more recently when I was away since I had to null the ring illumination. I've never had a reboot issue before just now.


----------



## SirDave (Aug 16, 2007)

I've had 3 reboots in the last 5 days. Luckily nothing important was lost. Not looking forward to the day when another important recording is dropped and I have to deal with an angry SWMBO. For example, we missed Boston Legal a couple of weeks ago and there is no Internet 'replay' option for that show. That cost me a nice dinner to get off of the hook.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I hadn't read the forum lately and noticed (since last week) numerous spontaneous rebooting on all three of my HR20's. This morning I noticed on a receiver I use to "only" record movies, that Premonition is in a "folder" split in two from recording on 06/01/08. I called DTV yesterday and they (sort of) indicated I have a power problem. I told the technician that I've been having some strange problems since the last update.

I wished they'd just own up to their problems and not try to make us think it's something we're doing or something wrong with our power, or ??? What if I'd called out an electrician and paid him only to find out I have NO power problem? Grrrr ....


----------



## Polychron (Mar 21, 2006)

Two hr20-100's. One of them began rebooting on it's own about a month ago. Then fine. Now it is rebooting about every 2-3 hours for the last day or so. Still only the one box.

I'm not missing any programming but it happened in the middle of Diego this morning. Fitting that my 4 year old twins now know how to say "F*** direcTV".

-poly


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone have insider contact at DirecTV?
This is beyond frustrating. I am now stuck with daily reboots and black recordings.
I cannot understand that some kind of fix was not implemented as soon as the issue arrived and was so wide spread.
This is the most disgraceful customer service I have ever seen also.



Polychron said:


> Two hr20-100's. One of them began rebooting on it's own about a month ago. Then fine. Now it is rebooting about every 2-3 hours for the last day or so. Still only the one box.
> 
> I'm not missing any programming but it happened in the middle of Diego this morning. Fitting that my 4 year old twins now know how to say "F*** direcTV".
> 
> -poly


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

Last night I had the first spontaneous reboot I have seen on my HR20-700. Very disconcerting.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Has anyone considered that summer temps are on the rise and many people's boxes may be warmer than they were a few weeks ago? Just a thought.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> FWIW...I noticed an updated OTA list for my market...after the auto reboot.
> 
> Only 2 of my 3 HR20s have done this, so far (not at the same time), and the 3rd still has the "old" OTA list.
> 
> ...


My last HR20 auto-rebooted last night...and the OTA database was updated.

I think it explains my reboots...since I've had no others, unlike the other posters in this thread.


----------



## pmezzo (Sep 29, 2007)

Mine rebooted Sunday around 8:00 while watching a recorded show. After reboot I had no local OTA until I did a RBR. A friend of mine also had the same thing happen same day as mine only a few hours earlier.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> My last HR20 auto-rebooted last night...and the OTA database was updated.
> 
> I think it explains my reboots...since I've had no others, unlike the other posters in this thread.


Now it looks like we're getting somewhere. Anyone else finding the OTA database being updated after your reboot.


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

My HR20-100 rebooted last night in the middle of watching a recorded show. After the reboot it appears I did not lose anything. But we had to start the show we were watching over and fast forward to the right spot.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

#1 It's not warm where I am in Central California, so it's not the heat.
#2 I don't have any OTA's on any of my 3 HR20's.

I think they have become possessed !!!


----------



## badhutx (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't have OTA and my house is at 76 degrees. My HR-20 700 sits in open air and is reading 125 degrees. I had my 2nd reboot while I was at work today. DVR was off when I left the house. Also my guide data is incomplete. I checked my clocks and other items and determined there wasn't a power failure. Same symptoms as a poster above. The screen goes black and about 10 seconds later the HR20-700 reboots.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

badhutx said:


> I don't have OTA and my house is at 76 degrees. My HR-20 700 sits in open air and is reading 125 degrees. I had my 2nd reboot while I was at work today.


Evidently, your HR20-700 misses you. From now on, don't go to work.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

My new issue is the HR20-700 on 22d will start to record and then decide to stop after 20 or 30 minutes.
You cannot play the partial, the delete caption comes up immediately.
Garbage release from a garbage company who refuse to do anything to help whenever you decide to waste your time calling.
Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

My HR20-700s have re-booted around a dozen times since the update on 5/13. It almost always happens in a middle of a show although they have re-booted when they are turned off a few times. No heat problems and no OTA.

Why aren't these updates optional? If my DVR's are working and doing everything like I want them to do, why are the downloads forced on me? If I'm happy, leave me alone and quit screwing with me. I've never had a service where, without my choice, I am the guinea pig for someone elses better ideas all the time.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Agreed.

Has anyone reset their unit back to default or formatted the drive?
That's only thing I can think of trying unless that's been done already and not helped......



KAK said:


> My HR20-700s have re-booted around a dozen times since the update on 5/13. It almost always happens in a middle of a show although they have re-booted when they are turned off a few times. No heat problems and no OTA.
> 
> Why aren't these updates optional? If my DVR's are working and doing everything like I want them to do, why are the downloads forced on me? If I'm happy, leave me alone and quit screwing with me. I've never had a service where, without my choice, I am the guinea pig for someone elses better ideas all the time.


----------



## Charles Munroe (Sep 20, 2007)

I have reported the issue to DTV Tech Support.
I hope if there are enough calls, they will take
this problem seriously.


----------



## rlbfsb (Nov 28, 2007)

I just wanted to add my name to the reboot problem. Our HR20-700 has rebooted itself twice in the past 2 weeks. Once while we were watching an NBA playoff game and the second time while it was in standby. It is also on the latest software release 0x22d installed back on 5/7/08. It's also plugged into a UPS so the power is not a problem. The internal temperature runs from around 120 to 127 but that's never been a problem in the past.

Let's hope the DTV does something about this soon. 

One more thing, we have no multi-switches or internet connection just a plain vanilla installation.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

For the sake of doing so, I want to add my name to the list too. I have never had random reboots before, but Sunday around 8, I was watching a DVD and I noticed the rings on the front display spinning, when I switched over to sat, it was at the blue screen at the beginning of a reboot. Temperature is not an issue as my G/F likes the house cold, and power wasn’t an issue because I was watching a DVD when it happened. I also do not have OTA locals.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone remember this happening before shortly after D10 was in testing mode? Or was it some other time than that? I seem to _vague_ly remember this happening before.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine rebooted last weekend while watching a show we were recording. During the 7-10 minutes it was rebooting we lost the show and when it came back on it had the show recorded up to reboot and a 2nd recording starting after the reboot was finished. This was my 1st reboot.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Welcome to one of most likely many issues.



Impala1ss said:


> Mine rebooted last weekend while watching a show we were recording. During the 7-10 minutes it was rebooting we lost the show and when it came back on it had the show recorded up to reboot and a 2nd recording starting after the reboot was finished. This was my 1st reboot.


----------



## Polychron (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I has 4 consecutive auto reboots this a.m. Data build got to about 90% and then it kicked back to the the start of a reboot. Was fine for for a few hours and then I went dark. Power light and the the 1080 light are both dimly illuminated. I unplugged and took cables off and put everything back but I got nothin'. Been about an hour now.

Other hr20 in the house is fine.

Color me not amused.


----------



## brewman63 (Nov 13, 2007)

Add me to the list too. My HR20-700 rebooted around 7:00pm CDT Sunday while watching a live program. Now today I see the HR20-100 in the bedroom is on with the light ring on, I have it turned off normally. I turn the unit on and have no OTA with a message "Service not activated". I pushed the reset button and nothing happened. Probably should not have done that. I unplugged the unit and plugged it back in. It rebooted and all the channels were back along with a message about a winter upgrade? All recordings, todo list, and series record are gone. Not too happy as I had several shows I hadn't watched yet.
As a side note, I think the OTA list will always update when there is a reboot.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Where's Earl at when we need him? I sure hope he's working on the problem.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Has anyone considered that summer temps are on the rise and many people's boxes may be warmer than they were a few weeks ago? Just a thought.


My HR20 is inside my house, not outside. Temps inside my house are no different now than in the middle of January.


----------



## deano (Jan 16, 2007)

Two HR20-700s, no OTA, both are rebooting 2-3 times per day since Monday.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

My unit also has a nice issue where it records for 20 mins or so and stops.
I ripped into a supervisor at DirecTV for the second time and they are shipping another unit even though, quote, "you will still have the same problem".

I'll say it again. Garbage company.



deano said:


> Two HR20-700s, no OTA, both are rebooting 2-3 times per day since Monday.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

Count me on the reboot list. I've several reboots over the last week or so on my HR20-700 - and it was solid as a rock for months before that.


----------



## CheyneD (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine rebooted at least twice. Once while watching a live show and once while watching a recorded show. I didn't think much of it, but tonight I went to watch a recorded show from several weeks ago and after pressing play it goes straight to yes or no to delete. I then tried a show that was in the middle of recording and get the same result.

Cheyne


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My HR20-700 just rebooted. I was watching HGTV live. I believe I was watching that the last time it rebooted on its own.


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

We watch a ton of TV, and since my HR20-700 rebooted 2x in about 30mins the other day, I have not seen it happen. We don't watch a lot of cartoon net (where it happened the first time), so I don't know if it was the channel or what, but it's been smooth sailing since June 1 when the issue first happened!


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Interesting.

Had my first random reboot last night at about 8:40pm CST.

But I think I have discovered WHY it rebooted.

I was recording Last Comic Standing, which started at 7pm PST and lasts two hours.

I then started recording Gangland at 8pm PST.

I started watching Gangland at around 8:15 PST (live, didn't rewind to see the start or anything) and as I said, the box just rebooted itself right around 8:40 PST.

Now the interesting thing was when I started watching Last Comic Standing this morning.

Right about the hour and a half mark the screen just froze up. Was still able to access controls, rewind, etc. But the picture was frozen. It stayed frozen, until, you guessed it...the 1:40 mark, where it just ended the recording.

I normally only get the freeze up on Comcast Sports Network (channel 640). I watch Cubs games on that channel and at least every other game it freezes up. I just switch channels back and forth and it unfreezes.

So my theory is that if they can fix these freeze ups, it will fix the reboots.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Echo....2 reboots in the last 3 days one during watching a recorded program Alaska Experiment on my new dazzling 52" Sammy LCD (had to put that in there)


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Has anyone considered that summer temps are on the rise and many people's boxes may be warmer than they were a few weeks ago? Just a thought.


No summer here yet:nono: 
We have had one 78° day since spring ended temps have been the mid 50s and 60s


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't had any reboots since Sunday June 1st. I do have a laptop cooler on mine now.


----------



## RickMilw (Jun 4, 2007)

This is driving me nuts. My HR20-100 now reboots every 15 or so minutes, even though last night I had TV for about 30 minutes before it rebooted again. I checked the temperature while it was up and it was 102 and the fan was working. The Customer Service tier is clueless about this. This just started happening last Wednesday. Earl, where are you??


----------



## Kadex (Mar 13, 2007)

Add me to the list of reboots. HR20-700 just rebooted about 5 Min ago. Has only done so one other time, a couple of months ago when there was the last episode of random reboots.


----------



## sixpak (May 24, 2007)

I have three HR20's and one of three is rebooting at least once a day and I have seen one of the other two reboot as well within the last 24 hours.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For those experiencing reboots, it would be helpful to know what sort of surge protection or UPS you are using.


----------



## DaNiBuZ (Feb 6, 2008)

You can add me to this list... Never had the problem before I moved to my new residence. Something needs to be done ASAP as this effects my viewing experience.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For those experiencing reboots, it would be helpful to know what sort of surge protection or UPS you are using.


My HR20-100 has been rebooting spontaneously for about a week now. After having the most annoying tech come out on Sunday, my case has now been sent to the "case resolution" department, and they are shipping me a new unit. The tech was supposed to bring a new box, but he said that was not on his work order, and he didn't have any on his truck.

Anyway, my box was plugged into a power strip until last Wednesday, when I was told by a CSR to plug it into the wall, b/c the box doesn't get enough current to reboot from a power strip. My husband and I both think that is untrue, but in any case, it has now been plugged into the wall since then, and still rebooting multiple times per day. Today it has done it at least 10 times, and the night is young. From reading this forum, it seems that the plugging into the wall theory has been advised to many peoply by the CSR's lately.

Is it just the HR20's that are doing this? Not the HR21's? It is completely unacceptable, and I find it unbelievable that this doesn't have anything to do with the recent software release, but they insist that it does not. My box NEVER did this before the new release.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a APC 1500 Watt Smart UPS that backs up my whole system. The reboots started about 5-6 weeks ago, luckily my HR20-100 has not rebooted in the last week. On the other hand my friend who has a HR21-700 has also had the reboots from about the same 5-6 weeks period and his is still doing it almost every 48 hours up to yesterday. God he curses me for ever convincing him to get Directv  he says he loves the stations but hates the unreliable receiver.



Stuart Sweet said:


> For those experiencing reboots, it would be helpful to know what sort of surge protection or UPS you are using.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

After reading a few threads on this forum, I have NO confidence that a new unit is going to solve my problem. This is obviously a software issue, not a hardware issue. Every one of us needs to bombard DirecTV with calls until they do something about this, it is completely unacceptable.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> Anyway, my box was plugged into a power strip until last Wednesday, when I was told by a CSR to plug it into the wall, b/c the box doesn't get enough current to reboot from a power strip.


As you know, that is blatantly untrue and a ridiculous grasping for something to try on their part.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> As you know, that is blatantly untrue and a ridiculous grasping for something to try on their part.


Correct, and yet this is widely being advised by the CSR's right now, check this forum and you will see that I am not the only one that was told this in the past week or so. To me, this just signals that they have no idea what to tell people who are calling with this reboot problem, so they are feeding blatant lies to people to shift the "blame" back to the customer, as if somehow having the unit plugged into a power strip is a bad practice.


----------



## sixpak (May 24, 2007)

More reboots on the same two HR20's. None (that I have seen) on the one that doesn't seem to reboot like the other two.

One of the rebooting units is on a Belkin UPS and the other is on direct source power.

Interestingly, when I saw the one HR20 reboot just a few minutes ago the other rebooted at precisely the same time as if it wasn't random at all but they both responded to some external event.

I am running an all HDMI system through the Denon AVR 5308 CI. In fact, all three of them are going through the Denon. I have had some "unusual" problems with HDMI control so that is right at the top of my concerns list but I do not have any proof of any HDMI-related issues. HDMI control is truned off in the Denon.

I have read reports that a network connection seems to be causing some folks to freeze. So just for kicks I disconnected the network connection and will monitor some more.

One other thing, I have noticed some UPS on my computers clicking on and off once the hot weather hit. I think it is a very short duration brownout. But since one of the HR20's is on a UPS and the other not I wouldn't think that both units would respond the same to this external event.


----------



## deano (Jan 16, 2007)

Two HR20-700 units, both on APC 1500W UPS units. Experienced reboots on both units as others did at the start of this thread. Units then upgraded to v235 software and the reboots stopped for a few days, now back to 2-3 random reboots during the day. As a test I disconnected one from the UPS and it still experiences the reboots. I also disconnected the network from one of the units and still the same effect. This all points to a software issue not a hardware, temperature, network, nor power issue.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

deano said:


> Two HR20-700 units, both on APC 1500W UPS units. Experienced reboots on both units as others did at the start of this thread. Units then upgraded to v235 software and the reboots stopped for a few days, now back to 2-3 random reboots during the day. As a test I disconnected one from the UPS and it still experiences the reboots. I also disconnected the network from one of the units and still the same effect. This all points to a software issue not a hardware, temperature, network, nor power issue.


In speaking with a "case resolution" CSR on Monday, he admitted that they are aware of the spontaneous reboot issue and are working on it. No other CSR would even admit that to me over the past week. He also thought that my issue was not software related, as the reboots are getting more frequent. His thought was that a software issue would stay constant and not get progressively worse. On Monday night I left my HR20-100 unplugged all night, after it was constantly rebooting on Monday evening (10+ times until we finally shut it down). It fully rebooted Tuesday morning on the second try, and has remained trouble-free since then (now over 24 hours). I'm not sure if this would indicate hardware or software, any thoughts?

Meanwhile, I received a replacement HR20-700 via FedEx today, which I will intall later. We'll see what happens.


----------



## sixpak (May 24, 2007)

My situation continues to morph.

I have had another reboot on let's call it HR20.1. It failed to find the satellites this time which is a first.

All three HR20's are connected to the same multiswitch.

Obviously unplugging the network connection did not change the status of this situation.

HR20.2 has not rebooted since I have removed the network connection.

HR20.3 has not rebooted at all during this latest episode.


----------



## sixpak (May 24, 2007)

HR20.1 successfully find satellites upon RBR.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Some of you might have corrupted firmware in your receivers. You should force a firmware update using the 02468 code routine and then see what happens. 

Reason I say this is that I had a bad firmware download and mine started rebooting twice per day! I then reloaded the firmware and it worked perfectly for months. It's just in the last 6 weeks that this new problem has started up and this time it's not constant but just a random reboot every few days, almost like a memory leak or some sort of bad command coming from DTV.


----------

